
How not to do regexps - jlees
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/RegExp-From-Down-Under.aspx
======
lsb
1\. /australia|new ?zealand/i

2\. "Some people, when they see a problem, think, Oh, I'll use Regular
Expressions. Then they have two problems." -jwz

------
buugs
Just another case of someone trying to save the world with regular expressions
and falling short.

------
boredguy8
We had gone for so long without seeing a dwtf link on the FP. C'est la vie.

~~~
mkyc
If you don't think it belongs, flag it, move on

~~~
boredguy8
Hoist by your own petard?

